# Quincy's dental and vaccine



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy is out to the vet's office this am for a dental cleaning and dental vaccine shot afterwards.

I am extremely worried.

I've never left Quince ever at the vet clinic with the exception of his puppy neuter. He was so excited when I scooped him up for his car ride and even at the Clinic he was ok...until....I walked him back and put him in a run. (I work there). He sat on his bed and looked at me like "Are you really leaving me here?" and I stood there at the barred doors and looked at him-With a head tilt,I just know he was going "Really?" "You're actually leaving me here?". I felt so bad,I almost cried.

I'll be on phone alert waiting to hear how he is doing.

I asked them several times if they ever had a dog that had a reaction to the dental vaccine because then I'd opt out of that...but they assure me that has never happened.

I had them do all blood work again to make sure he'll be ok with the anesthesia......I worry about that.

Praying for the best======:angel:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

It's so hard to leave them like that. It always feels like you're abandoning them (which you're not!). I'm sure Quincy will be just fine and come home with beautiful, pearly whites. Thoughts and hugs to you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Jill....

I don't know why I'm so worried--I trust these people and work with them,but that look on his face broke my heart! 

I always worry they will give him too much or too little of something and of course there is that ultimate fear of him not waking up. I know it happens.

They always ask about the hair in his ears too(plucking that out) and I gave them strict instructions to leave his ears and hair alone! I figure in 3 1/2 yrs. we haven't had any ear infections/no problems at all.......leave well enough alone.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Has anyone else given a havanese this dental vaccine? :ear:It is supposed to help plaque from forming along the gumlines? :ear:

I had never heard of it till I had Vinnie out there a while back. He had that vaccine as well. It is too early to tell if that has helped or not.......


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Julie said:


> Has anyone else given a havanese this dental vaccine? :ear:It is supposed to help plaque from forming along the gumlines? :ear:
> 
> I had never heard of it till I had Vinnie out there a while back. He had that vaccine as well. It is too early to tell if that has helped or not.......


I was just coming back to ask about the dental vaccine! I've never heard of it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I’m sure Quincy will be fine. I would be a basket case waiting for the phone to ring. Now I have 2 Questions:

1. Why did you not stay or assist in the procedure? My vet allows me to be there the entire time, just curious.

2. What is dental vaccine? Is this something else I should be doing?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh Julie, I know how you feel leaving them there especially when they are having anesthesia - that always scares me! What is this dental vaccine? I've never heard of it before - is it new?

About the hair in ears - we do that every few months whenever there is some sticking out. You really should do that and it is recommended. I think it helps prevent ear mites that grow in moist dark places and the ear hair just makes a good environment for that.

We had our previous dogs teeth done probably every couple of years. For some reason small dogs have more tooth and gum problems. Let us know how Quincy is doing!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

It is so difficult to do the right thing for them when they don't understand anything about it. I know what you mean about the head tilt, it's a killer to see them trying to figure it all out. Prayers for Quincy and hugs for you, friend! :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I'm sure Quincy will be fine. I would be a basket case waiting for the phone to ring. Now I have 2 Questions:
> 
> 1. Why did you not stay or assist in the procedure? My vet allows me to be there the entire time, just curious.
> 
> 2. What is dental vaccine? Is this something else I should be doing?


I couldn't stay right at first because I had to get kids off to school. I'm sure they would allow me there if I wanted to,or insisted....but I think they prefer I'm probably not? I don't know. See,they "know me".....and my attachment to Vinnie and Quince. I'm not exactly sure how I'd feel to be honest. I take care of everyone else's pets,but they are not mine. I love them all....but not like mine,you know? I'm actually not sure I could "detatch" enough to watch. IDK.

The other issue is really---I could be setting out there quite awhile. What they do is have several cases all dropped off for their procedures right away in the am. They do them as they can. Like this am.....there is a dog needing something,and a cat getting neutered and Quincy's dental. I'm not positive of the order in which they'll do them. If I knew for certain his dental was going to be at a specific time,you can bet I'd be there. Not only to watch,but to make sure he was ok.*If *I could handle it----

I'll try to find out more about this dental vaccine......what it is called etc. I do think it is fairly new,but in the last few years. The vet tech has given it to her Shih-Tsu for I think 2-3 years and she says it has helped alot.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathie said:


> About the hair in ears - we do that every few months whenever there is some sticking out. You really should do that and it is recommended. I think it helps prevent ear mites that grow in moist dark places and the ear hair just makes a good environment for that.


I know some people swear by it,others don't. I'm a "don't" person. I think in some dogs it is a good idea,particularly if they are prone to ear troubles and infections,or if they have a super large amount of hair in the ears......but Quincy has never had an issue with his ears. He has ear hair,but not an over abundance and they stay clean and fresh smelling etc.

OMG-----THE PHONE IS RINGING:bolt:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Julie, I never heard of the dental vaccine, but I'm definitely going to ask my vet about it for Bentley. He's due for a dental cleaning.

I'm sure everything will go fine with Quincy. Let us know how everything turns out


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay--the vet called and Quincy is still groggy but doing well and has put his head up a bit. Oh thank GOD........

She said that he did very well and has beautiful pearly whites now. Oh my gosh--I'm so relieved. She wants me to leave him out there till after 2:00 just to make sure everything is okay as they will closely monitor him for the next couple of hours or so. She assured me he will be just fine......I wish I could go get him now!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, I'm glad to hear that Quincy made it through just fine! You are a great mommy to him, as you well know. :hug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie,

Glad Quincy is good to go!

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie, I am glad I found this thread after you found out he is AOK. I was feeling your nervousness as I was reading, but now I get to be relieved with you.  I am so glad he is OK and think of how nice his kisses will smell. 

The head tilt is a killer... I know when I go to pick them up at the groomers and they are still in there crates and can see me but the groomer is tied up with a dog in the bath or on the table... and they look like..."hey, what are you doin... you're just standing there. we want outta here."


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> I couldn't stay right at first because I had to get kids off to school. I'm sure they would allow me there if I wanted to,or insisted....but I think they prefer I'm probably not? I don't know. See,they "know me".....and my attachment to Vinnie and Quince. I'm not exactly sure how I'd feel to be honest. I take care of everyone else's pets,but they are not mine. I love them all....but not like mine,you know? I'm actually not sure I could "detatch" enough to watch. IDK.


I really do understand. When Smarty had her spay, my vet told his staff they had better get this over with before they "lose Sandi". He does the same thing with having several procedures at once.

Glad to hear all went well and you will get your Quincy home soon.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Good to hear Quincy is just fine. 

I have to take my girls in for a dental cleaning soon. One part of me says take them both on the same day and get it over with and another part says no way, I couldn't leave them both at the vet for the day. 
I'm interested in what is in the dental vaccine and whether it works. I can't brush my dogs' teeth. I try, but I just feel like I'm not really getting the job done.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I worry about the teeth too Susan...both of my boys are pretty good about letting me do most anything I want to,but I don't think I am doing a super good job....or at least I worry about it. (I'm a worrier by nature anyway)

Quincy's teeth were not bad they told me,but he could use a good cleaning,so I decided to just have it done and get it over with. The strange thing is all the ones you see are so pristine and couldn't get more white,but way back in there-there are a few kinda icky ones. I guess I am not doing something right. 

I am praying this dental vaccine will really help in the future,as going through this stress and worry isn't fun.

My understanding of the dental vaccine is that they will only give it after a cleaning and then they give it every 6 months the first year and once a year after that. I think it is supposed to keep plaque and buildup from happening along the gumline? I'll check and see if I can get more info when I finally am able to pick up my furmuffin.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Now I just need to pray they left Quincy's ears alone------


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad to hear he is recovering quickly


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Good to hear Quincy is doing fine. :hug: to you both. I have never heard of a dental vaccine either, I would like to learn more about it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just got back from picking up my furmuffin. He was happy to see me and yet not as forgiving as I thought he'd be:laugh:

What I found out about the vaccine---

The dental vaccine is fairly new. The vet said to her knowledge there is only one dental vaccine. It has been on the market a little over a year and she has several "patients" on it with good results so far,but of course it is still so new that long term she is not sure...as it is just too soon to tell. She did say that small breeds that tend to have more dental problems she recommends trying this as it can cut out the dental visits/cleanings. Anything that helps prevent that is a good thing. She says it only helps AFTER a dental cleaning because it helps kill the bacteria that forms on the teeth causing plaque and build up. If the teeth are not cleaned it would be counter productive. It helps to kill that bacteria that forms a black line on the teeth between the gums. The only drawback is it makes the shoulder a bit more tender then a routine shot for a day or two where the shot was given. 

That's about all I found out about it.

We have a new lady working at the clinic that went to get Quincy for his dental. She came back and said she needed help. The vet tech said which one? She said Quincy. Quincy???? Are you serious? Yes....she said. K went back and said Quincy you come here and scooped him right up----but apparently Quincy was a bit snarfy to this new lady. K said,she knew he was bluffing and laughed but thought he was maybe not thrilled with this new lady thinking-"Look I don't know you and I've had enough!" ound: She laughs about it and I did too---but really---that's kinda sad....my Quince? Oh no! I hate to think Quince was not comfortable with the adults out there.

Do your havs get snarfy at people at the vet's office? It was just this one lady,no one else....why do you think this is?

As far as your dental vaccine---if you are having a dental done,you might want to ask about it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> Do your havs get snarfy at people at the vet's office? It was just this one lady,no one else....why do you think this is?


My Hav's haven't needed a dental yet, but my Crested did and I felt just awful leaving her in the cage banks at the vet. Since I got her through a rescue, I knew she had been dumped at a vets and stayed there a few months while they hoped to adopt her out. I'm sure she thought she was being dumped again. :Cry:

Oh back to your question! Rufus hasn't been bad with any of our vets. but I am always there. I bet he could be though. When he doesn't want to go to bed he's been snarky with me! Little booger!

Glad Quincy came through it well!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I can empathize with you : ) These little sweethearts depend, trust and adore us. I feel awful everytime I leave Loki at the groomer. And when I had him neutered? Forget it! I was in tears.

So glad to hear you're both doing well : )


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad everything turned out Julie. It is agonizing leaving them there on their own. Yeah I have to take Molly in. Not looking forward to it. Thanks for the heads up on this dental vaccine. I am going to look into it.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad to hear Quincy is doing well  Thanks for the info about the dental vaccine! My Papillon was just at the vet Monday for a dental cleaning & extraction. I'm suprised they didn't say anything about the vaccine. He's only 6 & he's lost 2 teeth prior to the dental cleaning -- now missing 3. Hoping to prevent him from losing any more!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:redface:


Julie said:


> Do your havs get snarfy at people at the vet's office? It was just this one lady,no one else....why do you think this is?


Julie,
glad to hear Quincy is home and ok...it was kind of a hard to read -poor baby.

Casper does get upset at the vet's office and will bite them, I think they now know him for this...I think his file is marked:redface: He was not really like that until after I left him to get neutered.

Now, Missy is really good for them- they always tell me how good she is.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Julie, glad everything went well with Quincy. Now he will be even more handsome flashing those pearly whites. I try to brush their teeth as often as possible. They are pretty tolerant and don't mind too much. They have a little tartar on the very back teeth and I hope if I keep on top of it, it won't get any worse.

As for plucking ear hair, my vet said not to do it unless they get an infection. He said he has seen more problems caused by plucking the ear hair.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad he's doing well! I know its hard to leave them and that *look* is totally heartwrenching, but they DO know how much you love them, they are just trying to make you feel guilty and manipulate you to take them home to sleep pampered on sofa pillows and blankies! lol

As far as misbehaving towards certain people, I think its normal for them to be weary or fearful of individuals and it would make sense for this to happen at a vets office where they are scared to begin with. They do *sense* things and maybe this woman was aggravated or irritable (not necessarily with Quincy, but just in general ) and Quincy mis-interpreted this to be directed towards him (?) I"m being tooooo analytical, ehh? But yes, to answer your question this has happened twice with Gucci not liking 2 men, different occasions, no biting but growling and I was horrified, she just didn't like something about them and I'll never know...they were both isolated incidents, who knows..


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

(((((Julie, Quincy)))))
I'm going to ask the vet to give the dental vaccine to my DH!!!
Carole


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have to have my teeth cleaned every 4 months because no matter how much I brush I am one of those people that build up plaque. I wonder why my dentist doesn’t offer this dental/plaque vaccine.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie, I just read anxiously through this thread. I am so glad Quincy is all right! I totally understand how nervewracking it must have been to leave him. Both my boys will need cleanings next year  I brush their teeth regularly, but the vet said that just like some people, some dogs are just more prone to tartar buildup than others. 

:hug: to you and Quince! 

I really appreciate your sharing the info on the dental vaccine too. I will have to ask my vet about that too!


----------

